# New pet auction sites



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Not to take away from the plant or other sales here but here are 2 new sites that sell all sorts of pet related supplies, and even some reptiles, fish and pets (I don't think I'd buy a pet on any auction site though). Anyway, I thought I'd toss the links out there for anyone with other pets so you could take a peek.

This first one is so new it doesn't even have any listings yet, but they are giving anyone who signs up a $10 credit as sort of a promotional thing.
Bidpets

And the other one which is a little bit more established.
Bid4Critters


----------

